

Russians Climbed a 2,073-Foot Tower in China [video] - rch
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2014/02/video-the-russian-daredevils-who-climbed-a-2-073-foot-tower-in-china/283825/

======
rch
I actually did get a little dizzy watching this. My favorite part is when the
grating one of them is using to climb lifts up from the scaffolding; he just
switches his grip and climbs on.

